# Yard Rebar Christmas Tree



## txsmokedlk (Nov 9, 2014)

Christmas is fast approaching and it's time to break out the decorations!!!! 
I saw this a few yeas ago and thought I would share.....it's cheep!! 












image.jpg



__ txsmokedlk
__ Nov 9, 2014





Rebar 3/8 diameter 10ft section at your local hardware store...$3.50 
Washer $00.42. large enough to fit two 3/8 rods through. 












image.jpg



__ txsmokedlk
__ Nov 9, 2014





Think of a pyramid with the out side vertical edges the legs. I'm only using 3 legs, cheaper. Just figure out how long of leg you need and buy that much material. 

Weld the washer to one side of your legs. 
Cut 1in pieces off of the rebar to weld on the other legs so they won't slid through the washer, think of a T.  

Well I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!


----------



## txsmokedlk (Nov 9, 2014)

Then wrap them in lights.  
Post pics later when we decorate. Boss/wife said it's too early.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 13, 2014)

That is so cool. I did that with my flag pole until the rope broke , now I cant get that high to re-rope it without cutting the pole and chance it breaking at the joint.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Merry Holidays to you... don't eat to much T-Day , remember the holidays usually are a 30 day meal... with all the parties and gatherings.

Have fun and . . .


----------

